# Burgen Bread - Need Some Information



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I needed some help and information about Burgen bread.

Is this bread considered a very good carb source in general, or is it only considered good compared to other breads?

How does it fair against good ol' fashioned oats and brown rice?

I've been eating 2 slices of this bread everyday but as I'm currently carb cycling, on Wednesday's and Saturday's I have to hit 600g of carbs.

This is how I'm achieving this...

500g of oats

50g brown rice

10 slices of Burgen bread

The rest from vegetables, quark, protein shakes, etc

Does anyone feel 10 slices of Burgen bread is excessive?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> yes estrogen in it.


I'm on 3g of gear. I don't think the apparent estrogen increase from soy will really affect me.

Just need information about the nutrition of this bread lads compared to oats and brown rice. I know all breads are refined so I'm not too sure what to make of eating 10 slices on Wednesdays and Saturdays.

I've read through other reads and people have been rating this bread pretty highly but I've noticed that they're rating it highly only compared to other breads.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't know why ppl rave about Bergen bread, if your not bothered about the whole oestrogen thing it's still quite high in sugar! Don't understand why it's the go to bread for forum frequenting bodybuilders lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

All bread is avoided like the plague by me as is all pasta.

I think you'd feel better on high carb days dropping the Bergen and switching to jasmine or basmati rice. And focus it around your workouts.

Only perk of bread is at about 18.5g carbs per slice it's easy to get the carbs in but I think other carb sources are better choices.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't know why ppl rave about Bergen bread, if your not bothered about the whole oestrogen thing it's still quite high in sugar! Don't understand why it's the go to bread for forum frequenting bodybuilders lol


10 slices would give me 24g of sugar but the bread is still ridiculously low GI due to the amount of good fats and fibre so it wouldn't give such a dramatic insulin spike.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bread is bread at the end of the day. Everyone goes for it if they are choosing to eat bread as its so high in protein. 10 slices in a day sounds like loads, but then again are u bulking? If u r depends again how clean u wana do it.

I think....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would hope whatever bread your having u would be eating with protein and fats though - dont fancy dry bread on its own lol


----------



## thomas12345 (Aug 11, 2009)

As bread goes its nutritional breakdown / gi /gl etc are good.

But Not as good as brown rice, sweet spuds and oats.

cut it down to 2 max a day imo and get the rest of your carbs form the above


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RowRow said:


> All bread is avoided like the plague by me as is all pasta.
> 
> I think you'd feel better on high carb days dropping the Bergen and switching to jasmine or basmati rice. And focus it around your workouts.
> 
> Only perk of bread is at about 18.5g carbs per slice it's easy to get the carbs in but I think other carb sources are better choices.


Pasta I avoid myself as nutrient wise I feel it offers very little. Burgen bread on the other hand appears to have a great nutrient profile.

Not an overly huge fan of rice mate hence why I only consume 50g on high carb days and even that I just about manage lol.

Burgen bread is 12g carbs per slice by the way and 7g protein.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I would hope whatever bread your having u would be eating with protein and fats though - dont fancy dry bread on its own lol


6 of the slices I eat with chicken and Minicol cheese so I'm getting in enough protein and healthy fats. Then other 4 are eaten dry in the morning with a protein and casein shake.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Bread is bread at the end of the day. Everyone goes for it if they are choosing to eat bread as its so high in protein. 10 slices in a day sounds like loads, but then again are u bulking? If u r depends again how clean u wana do it.
> 
> I think....


My aim is to lean bulk hence why I'm carb cycling. I'm already very lean as it is just under 10%.

Since carb cycling I've gone up from 82kg to 88.4kg and my waistline is still 28".

This is my carb cycling approach...

Low - 100g

Med - 200g

High - 600g

Mon - Low

Tue - Med

Wed - High

Thu - Low

Fri - Low

Sat - High

Sun - Med


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Its up to you then, if it works for you then crack on. Lots of people would balloon with lots of bread, i know 2 slices bloat me straight away, if your diet works for you why try to change it


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Its up to you then, if it works for you then crack on. Lots of people would balloon with lots of bread, i know 2 slices bloat me straight away, if your diet works for you why try to change it


Is that regular bread though or Burgen? I tend to bloat as well but only from high GI carbs hence why the only carb sources I consume are oats, Burgen bread and brown rice.

I don't even have high GI carbs post-workout lol.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> Pasta I avoid myself as nutrient wise I feel it offers very little. Burgen bread on the other hand appears to have a great nutrient profile.
> 
> Not an overly huge fan of rice mate hence why I only consume 50g on high carb days and even that I just about manage lol.
> 
> Burgen bread is 12g carbs per slice by the way and 7g protein.


Burgen bread is linseed and other seeds isn't it? Or rye?

I know Ezekiel bread is sprouted legumes and pulses and that is used a lot by people.

Damn I can eat rice easily 200g raw weight is doable and if sing jasmine rice it fills me out very nicely.

How about potatoes and sweet potatoes?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Burgen bread is linseed and other seeds isn't it? Or rye?
> 
> I know Ezekiel bread is sprouted legumes and pulses and that is used a lot by people.
> 
> ...


Burgen is indeed soy and linseed mate.

Can't seem to find Ezekiel anywhere in the UK 

I like sweet potatoes but would need to consume so much of it to reach my 600g carb mark lol. Normal potatoes I avoid as I'm following a low GI diet. The only carb sources I consume are: oats, brown rice and burgen bread currently.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have 4 slices thriough the day, i take a couple of sandwiches into work with me made out of it with a whole chicken breast and mayo in each.

Bloody lovely bread, get loads of seeds in my sh1t with it though.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Contest said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I needed some help and information about Burgen bread.
> 
> ...


also need to be aware of the bread as it contains soy,not good for men

kaza


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I have 4 slices thriough the day, i take a couple of sandwiches into work with me made out of it with a whole chicken breast and mayo in each.
> 
> Bloody lovely bread, get loads of seeds in my sh1t with it though.


I have 2 slices everyday post-workout with chicken breasts and 25g of Minicol cheese. It's only on high carb days where I have to go OTT with it to meet my 600g carb intake.

I'm already consuming 500g of oats on high carb days and would rather not consume any more oats as it means more milk which I don't think my stomach or ass can handle lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Im talking about all bread high or low gi. There are better carb sources you could b consuming. And 10 slices a day is a hell of a lot. Like someone else has said maybe try cutting it down.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Pro bodybuilders like jay cutler eat ezekiel bread, it's got all 18 essential amino acids in it

http://www.foodforlife.com/about_us/ezekiel-49

Don't know we're they sell it though


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Im talking about all bread high or low gi. There are better carb sources you could b consuming. And 10 slices a day is a hell of a lot. Like someone else has said maybe try cutting it down.


My only other option is then to cut it down from 10 to 4 slices and consume another 100g of oats lol.

I love oats but its the milk that is tearing my stomach apart lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Pro bodybuilders like jay cutler eat ezekiel bread, it's got all 18 essential amino acids in it
> 
> http://www.foodforlife.com/about_us/ezekiel-49
> 
> Don't know we're they sell it though


Someone needs to start importing Ezekial bread into the UK... Or better still start manufacturing it.


----------



## debaser (Mar 10, 2013)

Is there any evidence of soy products like this affecting the hormone profile of men? I thought this was debunked decades ago...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

debaser said:


> Is there any evidence of soy products like this affecting the hormone profile of men? I thought this was debunked decades ago...


Even if it is true, I'm sure the effects are very very minimal. I'm on 1.5g of Test so I'm sure my Test to Estrogen levels will be fine.

Derek Poundstone and Jim Stoppani are big advocators of soy protein.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> My only other option is then to cut it down from 10 to 4 slices and consume another 100g of oats lol.
> 
> I love oats but its the milk that is tearing my stomach apart lol.


Cant u have them with water?

Or as others have suggested rice, sweet potato?


----------



## debaser (Mar 10, 2013)

Contest said:


> Even if it is true, I'm sure the effects are very very minimal. I'm on 1.5g of Test so I'm sure my Test to Estrogen levels will be fine.
> 
> Derek Poundstone and Jim Stoppani are big advocators of soy protein.


I'm a big advocate too, soy protein isolate for me except post workout whey. Counter intuitively some evidence shows that the "estrogen" (not exactly estrogen) binds with receptors blocking out our own bodies, stronger estrogen.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Cant u have them with water?
> 
> Or as others have suggested rice, sweet potato?


Oats and water tastes so disgusting :crying:

I can like others have mentioned consume more rice or add in sweet potatoes but it'll have to be quite a large amount. May have to stop being so picky and just man up :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> best person to ask is @ C.Hill


Def, hes the guy we all copied it from lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Contest said:


> Oats and water tastes so disgusting :crying:
> 
> I can like others have mentioned consume more rice or add in sweet potatoes but it'll have to be quite a large amount. May have to stop being so picky and just man up :whistling:


Scoop of protein in your oats tastes awesome.

Oh yes and man up lol


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Scoop of protein in your oats tastes awesome.
> 
> Oh yes and man up lol


I already do that as it is lol. For every 100g of oats I consume, I consume 50g of whey with it lol.

Why can't their be a super healthy bread 

Just came across this which was very interesting...

Is "health bread" a scam?/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Contest said:


> I already do that as it is lol. For every 100g of oats I consume, I consume 50g of whey with it lol.
> 
> Why can't their be a super healthy bread
> 
> ...


Oats, whey and water? No milk, right?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oats, whey and water? No milk, right?


Oats + 300ml milk, followed by 50g whey and 300ml water.

Mixing it all together is like trying to drink cement lmao!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Contest said:


> Oats + 300ml milk, followed by 50g whey and 300ml water.
> 
> Mixing it all together is like trying to drink cement lmao!!!


Forget the milk, just mix the whey and oats and hot water from the kettle. Then drink the milk if u need it. Thats how I used to have my oats and I loved it!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Forget the milk, just mix the whey and oats and hot water from the kettle. Then drink the milk if u need it. Thats how I used to have my oats and I loved it!


I've never tried it in hot water? Tried it with cold and it was disgusting.

What's it like with hot water? You've got me intrigued now lol.

*P.S*

I consume the MyProtein Oats by the way for ease. Takes me 45 minutes eating Quakers lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> what did your diet look like for that?


I was on a very low carb diet. Look shredded as f*ck but my muscles were very flat.

This is me now...

View attachment 114960


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Contest said:


> I've never tried it in hot water? Tried it with cold and it was disgusting.
> 
> What's it like with hot water? You've got me intrigued now lol.
> 
> ...


Youre nuts. Go and try it immediately. Then come and tell me how awesome it is  oh and eat it, dont drink it lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre nuts. Go and try it immediately. Then come and tell me how awesome it is  oh and eat it, dont drink it lol.


For 100g oats and 50g whey and 25g casein, how much water would I require?

I feel well excited for some reason lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Contest said:


> For 100g oats and 50g whey and 25g casein, how much water would I require?
> 
> I feel well excited for some reason lol.


Just mix it in a bowl like porridge consistency.

I used to mix my whey up into a mousse too. Rarely ever drank it from a shaker.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the stuff, but pair slice the cals are high, if your on a bulk fill ur boots, the sunflower one has some good fats in it too, iceland have it for a quid a go


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Love the stuff, but pair slice the cals are high, if your on a bulk fill ur boots, the sunflower one has some good fats in it too, iceland have it for a quid a go


Well my Wednesday' and Saturday's are 600g carb days so they're naturally going to be high cal.

I just want to make sure that the carb sources I use are the best nutritionally speaking. We all know oats and and brown rice are fine but I've always been unsure of how Burgen bread stacks up to them two.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you thought about making a pot of broth? Thick scotch broth made with chicken, turnip, carrots, leek, peas and pearl barley. Doesn't take much effort to make and tastes awesome.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> best person to ask is @C.Hill





dipdabs said:


> Def, hes the guy we all copied it from lol


All I can really say on the matter is...eat your Burgens.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mate i got two 6% body fat and was still eating burgan bread..


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Soy is bad for men :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Soy is bad for men :confused1:


Why's that then?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Why's that then?


Haha no. I meant I was more concerned with people saying that as I eat a lot of burgen bread.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Haha no. I meant I was more concerned with people saying that as I eat a lot of burgen bread.


I think people follow the myth that it increases oestrogen and reduces testosterone in men.

A link to info with studies showing soy does not affect testosterone, and soy actually helps reduce cortisol.

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/soy-and-your-testosterone/

Another link showing soy is good for women, children AND men. Protecting against breast and prostate cancer and heart disease, and a review of over 15 studies showing no estrogenic effect of soy on men's testosterone.

http://www.foodnavigator.com/Science-Nutrition/Review-finds-no-effect-of-soy-on-testosterone

There's plenty more.

I think your good to go.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Good enough for me, I love the stuff lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> All I can really say on the matter is...eat your Burgens.


Hi mate, do u consider Burgen bread to b as good as a carb source as oats and brown rice? If you've read through this read you'll notice people don't rate it as high as them two nutritionally.

I imagine because its a refined carb.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

as a herbalist I can assure you the evidence is there suppose depends if you want quality spunk or not doesnt it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Contest said:


> Hi mate, do u consider Burgen bread to b as good as a carb source as oats and brown rice? If you've read through this read you'll notice people don't rate it as high as them two nutritionally.
> 
> I imagine because its a refined carb.


Oats, brown rice and sweet potato pìss all over burgens as a carb source IMO.

But if you wanna eat bread in your diet you can't really go wrong with burgens. 12g carbs and 7g protein per slice, with healthy fats from linseed, spot on.



Fit4life said:


> as a herbalist I can assure you the evidence is there suppose depends if you want quality spunk or not doesnt it


Could you post the evidence please?


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

I've just added this into my diet but I'm bulking. The macros fit perfectly for me.

What I'd say to people is what is two slices of half decent bread every couple of days, when in the hindsight of things, you actually eat 42 meals a week. I'd rather eat this than cheat, but then again everyone is different.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why do people fear 'the white potato' as well??

Fantastic carb source!! The glycemic index is bollocks as we eat them with fat, protein and fibre any way (or should be)!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't know why ppl rave about Bergen bread, if your not bothered about the whole oestrogen thing it's still quite high in sugar! Don't understand why it's the go to bread for forum frequenting bodybuilders lol


nice city Bergen


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Why do people fear 'the white potato' as well??
> 
> Fantastic carb source!! The glycemic index is bollocks as we eat them with fat, protein and fibre any way (or should be)!!


AGREED!!

If I remember correctly more vit c than an orange, more potassium than a banana and more fibre than an apple? Spot on food source!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Scoop of protein in your oats tastes awesome.
> 
> Oh yes and man up lol


not if its unflavoured like mine lol, fukin wrank....needs must tho!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

any1 tried the 'wholegrain & cranberry' 1?


----------

